
Germany: Biology professor convicted of insulting statements about homosexuals - s9w
https://thecanadian.news/2020/08/03/kassel-biology-professor-convicted-of-insulting-statements-about-homosexuals-the-canadian-news/
======
rbecker
So were his statements accurate or not? The article doesn't bother to say.

